# Kef c1 system



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Was wanting some info and feed back on this system. If it would sound better then my quintets for movies that is what I do the most of is watch movies. Can get the system for 350 off of amazon just wandering if it was worth it ?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Snead said:


> Was wanting some info and feed back on this system. If it would sound better then my quintets for movies that is what I do the most of is watch movies. Can get the system for 350 off of amazon just wandering if it was worth it ?


Those speakers are worth 150 really see below. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...wo-Way-4-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Black/1.html
Coaxial KEF speakers are their best stuff. Like the Q series.


But you would be much better off with the Behringer 2030p

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321847-REG/Behringer_B2030P_B2030P_2_Way_Passive.html



The speaker I linked is the best in around your price range.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

But I can get the whole set of Kef for 350 bucks. Just want to upgrade from my quintets.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Snead said:


> But I can get the whole set of Kef for 350 bucks. Just want to upgrade from my quintets.


A 4" Woofer is not an upgrade. You would be far better off upgrading your fronts and using the quintets for surround duty. You can get 4 Behringer 2030p for 300 bucks which have a 6.5" woofer meaning they have real bass performance. I would hardly consider the KEF C1s an upgrade from the quintets. They have only .5" on the woofer and the tweeter section will certainly be inferior to a horn.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I see what you re saying now I'll just stick with Klipsch then thanks for Ur help.


----------

